# Haul from Cloud's



## papheteer (Apr 11, 2017)

I guess one can say I am back in the hobby! Drove down to Cloud's orchids on sunday and bought a few plants.



IMG_7515 by dennt503, on Flickr

2 x Helen Congleton
2 x Todd Hasegawa (I already have several of these and they all bloomed different from each other)
2 x delenatii x Shun-fa golden
Norito Hasegawa
Lola Bird x hangianum


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 11, 2017)

Lola Bird x hang didn't even make the list! You were lucky!

I wanted more Todd Hasegawa for the same reason. The result is always a surprise from what I've seen so far.

They all look great! Well, you picked them in person.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 11, 2017)

Nice.


----------



## Paphluvr (Apr 11, 2017)

There goes the Income Tax refund!


----------



## abax (Apr 11, 2017)

Really good looking plants and refund well-spent.


----------



## papheteer (Apr 11, 2017)

Hahaha I wish I got a refund! I had to pay!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 12, 2017)

papheteer said:


> Hahaha I wish I got a refund! I had to pay!


Oh, too bad. That cuts into your spending spree!

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------

